# 60's, 70's, And 80's Music Thread!



## Da' Manster!




----------



## ICEE




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## bob351

The 80s sucked ass.


----------



## Da' Manster!

bob351 said:


> The 80s sucked ass.


Post or GTFO!..


----------



## Bawb2u




----------



## Bawb2u




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

The 80s seriously sucked. Most of the good artists from the 60s, 70s starting pumping out crap during then and the magic and soul in music was gone. There are some goodies here and there but overall the 80s were was the biggest flop generation.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Danny Tanner said:


> The 80s seriously sucked. Most of the good artists from the 60s, 70s starting pumping out crap during then and the magic and soul in music was gone. There are some goodies here and there but overall the 80s were was the biggest flop generation.


I thought you liked rock bands like AC/DC, Van Halen, Def Leppard, Pink Floyd, etc?!...Some of their best music came during that time period...Sit back, relax, and enjoy, brah!...









PS...stuff from the 70's welcomed also!


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Bawb2u

I was 22 in 1980, a fresh faced young biker, just out of prison for assault with intent to commit mayhem, the ink on my Aryan Nation tattoo still shiny and new, The world was my oyster and I f*cking hated oysters.


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...Well, in honor of you Bawb!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## ICEE

Bawb2u said:


> I was 22 in 1980, a fresh faced young biker, just out of prison for assault with intent to commit mayhem, the ink on my Aryan Nation tattoo still shiny and new, The world was my oyster and I f*cking hated oysters.


how much cocaine proceeded?


----------



## Bawb2u

ICEE said:


> I was 22 in 1980, a fresh faced young biker, just out of prison for assault with intent to commit mayhem, the ink on my Aryan Nation tattoo still shiny and new, The world was my oyster and I f*cking hated oysters.


how much cocaine proceeded?
[/quote]


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

4 words...
WHAM!...everything she wants


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...ask and ye shall receive!...







...George Michael (lead singer for WHAM) with one of his solo hits!..







...this is a good love song that I'm sure even DT will appreciate!


----------



## scent troll

^ thats as close to sex as you can get via music. say what you want, crack gay jokes...but that man has some pipes


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Ægir




----------



## Da' Manster!

good one, Aegir!...I love Metallica!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Ægir

As do I...

















































And thats limited to the 80s Metallica,,,


----------



## Ægir

I will take it deeper


----------



## Ægir

a




































# 1 when I was born


----------



## Da' Manster!

HOLY CRAP!...sh*t JUST GOT REAL!!...THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN' BOUT!!....Awesome conribution, Aegir!


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Bawb2u

Is there any type of classification or discrimination here or are you just going to post every song released within an entire decade?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I can safely say that I didnt even click a single video in this thread.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Danny Tanner said:


> Is there any type of classification or discrimination here or are you just going to post every song released within an entire decade?


70' and 80's music, bro...famous pop artists, MTV videos, all genres of music from that era...no holds barred!...most of the stuff that I post were pretty much top hits at one time or another...


----------



## Bawb2u

Da said:


> 70' and 80's music, bro...famous pop artists, MTV videos, all genres of music from that era...no holds barred!...most of the stuff that I post were pretty much top hits at one time or another...


Wiki 80's, find random band I never heard of, search youtube, embed video. Wash, rinse, repeat.

Come on Manny at least put some thought into it. How about this: Post five videos from the 80's with a western theme.


----------



## bob351

I wonder if da man was as big of a looser in the 80s as he is now.


----------



## Da' Manster!

bob351 said:


> 70' and 80's music, bro...famous pop artists, MTV videos, all genres of music from that era...no holds barred!...most of the stuff that I post were pretty much top hits at one time or another...


Wiki 80's, find random band I never heard of, search youtube, embed video. Wash, rinse, repeat.

Come on Manny at least put some thought into it. How about this: Post five videos from the 80's with a western theme.
[/quote]

One last time, everything I post was popular or a great hit in the 80's at one time or another...These were videos that were played on MTV...I don't need to put any thought into it because I remember most of the singers, groups, etc. during that era!..I like Western Ballads and themes as well but they were few and far between!...







...Marty Robbins comes to mind but that wasn't necessarily 80's...So, in a nutshell, just sit back and enjoy the music or post something constructive yourself...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## bob351

Da said:


> 70' and 80's music, bro...famous pop artists, MTV videos, all genres of music from that era...no holds barred!...most of the stuff that I post were pretty much top hits at one time or another...


Wiki 80's, find random band I never heard of, search youtube, embed video. Wash, rinse, repeat.

Come on Manny at least put some thought into it. How about this: Post five videos from the 80's with a western theme.
[/quote]

One last time, everything I post was popular or a great hit in the 80's at one time or another...These were videos that were played on MTV...I don't need to put any thought into it because I remember most of the singers, groups, etc. during that era!..I like Western Ballads and themes as well but they were few and far between!...







...Marty Robbins comes to mind but that wasn't necessarily 80's...So, in a nutshell, just sit back and enjoy the music or post something constructive yourself...








[/quote]
Sorry brahh cant hear you over how awesome I am.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Listen, Bob!...I want to adopt you as my son!...







....Seriously, that's a good pic bro!...I'm glad that you are finally working and learning responsibilities!...One day, your maturity will catch up with the rest of you!..







...Believe it or not, when I was in high school I had hair every bit as long as yours!..The mugshot pic of myself in the black and white striped shirt was taken shortly after...I felt weird, brah...Kind of like Samson without his locks!...but a lot of jobs won't hire hippie weirdo dudes but kudos to you for the time being.


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

Hairy bush @ 0:19!!!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## bob351

This should be renamed the thread of terrible music with the occasional half decent track and rare gem.


----------



## Da' Manster!

bob351 said:


> This should be renamed the thread of terrible music with the occasional half decent track and rare gem.


STFU and GTFO!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

Original and Full version of Pink Floyd's "Another Brick in the Wall"...British schoolkids walking and falling into the meat grinder!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Yeges

Da said:


>


The Talking Heads are one of my all time favorite bands. I really don't think the 80s would have been as good if these guys weren't around. Apart from outstanding and original music, these guys made some awesome and memorable videos.


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

One of the best tv show intro's of all-time!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer




----------



## Da' Manster!

^^..good post, DT!...







...two of the best to ever play the guitar right there!..


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

Poor DT!...Always getting his ass kicked!...Take some karate lessons, nicca!...














because we all know DT is the best around!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## ICEE

can this thread just f*cking die already


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> can this thread just f*cking die already


kind of like you in real life...eventually it will...probably within the next year or two!...


----------



## ICEE

nobody even posts in here besides u.. go listen to your shitty music somewhere else


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^..they might not post, but they love my music!...1,100 + views!...so kiss my ass!....


----------



## ICEE

1k are from you dumbass


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> 1k are from you dumbass


not so fast my morbidly obese friend!...







...I only get one view every time I post a video!..so remind me again where the other 1,000 views are coming from?!...


----------



## ICEE

Not sure considering this lounge has a total of 5 ppl who post in it, the views must be fake or from bots


----------



## Da' Manster!

well sit back and enjoy.....or STFU and GTFO!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer




----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...AWWWW, No he didn't!!...good one, DT!...







...shiiieeet!..I forgot about Taco and puttin on the ritz!


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## ICEE




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## ICEE




----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...please quit spamming and derailing my thread with your garbage hip hop!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## rusty13




----------



## rusty13

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=LV3uuIKkINY

THE MISFITS!!


----------



## ICEE




----------



## rusty13

Metallica!!!


----------



## rusty13

One Love!


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...Brother Rusty in da' house!...







...SHEEEIIITTT just got real!!!!.....







...PS..Yo, Rusty...Just "cut and paste" the URL of the video that you want to post and then paste it in the box before you hit the post button and it should embed the video for you!...


----------



## ICEE

U liking my songs daman?


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> U liking my songs daman?


----------



## Da' Manster!

when I was growing up in the 70's, Kung Fu theater was always on Saturdays!..







...mostly Bruce Lee's films!!...The master himself!...Dude was simply bad ass and one ripped SOB!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## rusty13

Bruce Lee is my Homeboy!!Damn I wish I could be a ninja!


----------



## rusty13

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=JskztPPSJwY The Doors/I cut and paste and it still did this I was copying then pasteing!Damn im a screw up!!ha!


----------



## rusty13

http://www.youtube.c...Vr3yQYWQ#t=573s
stairway to heaven


----------



## Da' Manster!

Hey Rusty, 
Do the "cut and paste" like I said and then paste it in the box on here...then click on the "use full editor" button...on the bottom left hand corner you will see an "options" button...click on that and set your settings on the line that says "HTML ON...Auto linebreak mode" and then hit the post button!...It should work, bro!...


----------



## scent troll

^ bro thats like early 2000's
i think 1990 is the cutoff

/suspends icee for 6 months


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^ bro thats like early 2000's
> i think 1990 is the cutoff
> 
> /suspends icee for 6 months


thanks Mike!..I just said the same thing over in the NBA thread...that is one illiterate f*ck!...next time he does it, you make like Thor and bring the hammer down!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

^ hahahaha that simple minds song is playing on my works PA system as we speak


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

ICEE you may have noticed ur videos are gone. stop derailing


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^....







...get him, Mike!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ICEE you may have noticed ur videos are gone. stop derailing


your right I Should stay out of threads that swing the **** way


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> ICEE you may have noticed ur videos are gone. stop derailing


your right I Should stay out of threads that swing the **** way















[/quote]

Almost approaching 1,300 views!...







...I'm just a bad ass DJ and people love my music!...It's OK, David..you are amongst friends!..you can come out of the closet (if your fat ass can squeeze through) and enjoy and appreciate some pop and rock music!


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## rusty13

Im not gonna post Manster but we need some G'N'R'!!My first rock album!


----------



## Da' Manster!

rusty13 said:


> Im not gonna post Manster but we need some G'N'R'!!My first rock album!


why not bro?!!..you are more then welcome too!..you're doing an outstanding job so far!...







...you might have missed it but here is how you embed and post videos:..1) cut the url of the video you wish post...2) paste it here on Fury inside the reply box...3) Click on the "Use Full editor button"....4) click on the "click to configure post options" right below the options tab in the lower left hand corner...It's a green button with a white "plus" sign in the middle...4) select "HTML ON...Auto linebreak mode"...and then hit the post or reply button!...simple as that!...but yeah, I forgot about G-N-R!...


----------



## rusty13

Awesome choice my daughter loves it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rusty13

Queen!


----------



## scent troll

bill ocean hahahaha








this music brings me back to awesome days


----------



## Da' Manster!

rusty13 said:


> I hate this thread but more importantly I hate OPs disgusting sun dried olive *** face.


please don't derail my awesome thread which has more views than the majority of your posts combined!...







Like Bryce said please leave AQHU stuff in that area!...got it, bud?!...or my ginger friend will make like Thor and bring down his mighty ban hammer!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> bill ocean hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this music brings me back to awesome days


thanks Mike!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## rusty13

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=OJWJE0x7T4Q#t=267sSledgehammer





 addicted to love


----------



## rusty13

http://www.youtube.c...hN8qT4lk beastie boys


----------



## rusty13

inxs


----------



## Da' Manster!

Thanks for your contributions, Rusty!...







..Some of your songs I have already posted...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## rusty13

Damn I would try to redeem myself with some soft sounds of Motorhead!!!LOL!!!YMCA!!!


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## ICEE




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## UltimPiranha

I wish I could put all these songs on one bitchin rad tape!! Keep the good times rolling super star DJ!!!!!


----------



## ICEE

UltimPiranha said:


> I wish I could put all these songs on one bitchin rad tape!! Keep the good times rolling super star DJ!!!!!


LOL this guy finally posted


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

UltimPiranha said:


> I wish I could put all these songs on one bitchin rad tape!! Keep the good times rolling super star DJ!!!!!


Thanks brah!...







...I was beginning to think you were a "phantom" or one of those spam accounts!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

van halen FTW


----------



## Da' Manster!

thanks for your contributions as well, Mike!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## rusty13

Da said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=BGhrAniRNDk


wife loves it!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

glad to hear it, bro!...


----------



## rusty13

Did youput any of the Dead on here?I havent seen it!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Yes, I did "touch of grey" a couple of pages ago!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

greatest football fight song of all-time!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ex-Houston Oilers also used to have a good fight song!


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## rusty13

I'm puttin in some request:Skid Row ,Aerosmith,The Clash,The Ramones







Luv the thread!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

rusty13 said:


> I'm puttin in some request:Skid Row ,Aerosmith,The Clash,The Ramones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luv the thread!!


being the resident DJ on this website I do take requests as well!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

the famous lyrics and key stanza @ 1:04!!!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## rusty13

I read yesterday that Slash's Mother did costumes for David Bowie.Nice fact!Plus my personal opinion was Madonna is so hot then and now.So lets see if that sparks some ideas!She was HOT in the 80's!!!She deserves to be here!!!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Sorry Rusty but this was the highest quality video of Material Girl, Madonna's greatest hit!..240p...









will post another video of her as well from back in the day...and to answer your question:


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## rusty13

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=HPkTGm4RtVM#t=34s Joan Jett,I hope im not repeating this but


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^..don't matter if it's a repeat or not, just play the songs that you like from these era's!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Yeges

Da said:


> ^^...ask and ye shall receive!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...George Michael (lead singer for WHAM) with one of his solo hits!..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...this is a good love song that I'm sure even DT will appreciate!


Ha. My mom had a major thing for George Micheal when he was big. I kept telling her was gay and man would she blow up about it. Hahaha. I won't ever forget her face when all the George Micheal scandals started to come out. Who was he caught with on the top of a building. Ah, it doesn't matter..


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...cool story, yeges...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

Mike with da' bump!...







...I like TOTO!...


----------



## Quint

1 yr ago , RIP


----------

